
Show HN: Interactive Periodic Table - ata_aman
https://blog.datazar.com/interactive-periodic-table-1c6bd0d6a643#.7lh3sdd2a
======
jastr
At first I was clicking on elements and nothing happened. Luckily, I scrolled
down and realized that the information on the elements was being shown below
the fold. You might want to indicate that somehow.

Also, not sure if this is intentional but div#pageBody overlaps the side
navigation bar by a few pixels.

~~~
ata_aman
ah good point. I'll add that in

